# Beginner questions for my new oriental frill



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

Hello! Just a few questions... 
I just got an oriental frill from a breeder. She is already a few years old and has spent her life in an aviary, so although she isn't afraid of humans being around, she is definatly understandably nervous about being handled closely. I have tried to do as much research as I could about pigeons, but she is still my first pigeon and I have a bunch of beginner questions. 

I am keeping her just as a pet and would like her to eventually be comfortable enough to be an affectionate loyal pet. I have tamed lovebirds in the past, but it has been a while and I know pigeons have their own unique qualities, habits, etc. So far she is fine with eating from my hand and perching upon my arm and shoulder, although she is still a bit skittish about the later two. I know it is simply a trust issue, and I promise to work hard in earning her confidence, but I would really appreciate any 'taming tips or tricks' to ease her along. 

Also I have a few questions:
- She is an oriental frill and I noticed her beak is a bit smaller and shorter than that of normal homing-type pigeons. When she eats seeds I noticed she drops most of them, especially the big ball-type ones, but also a good amount of smaller sizes. It seems like she has difficulty in actually getting them inside to be swallowed. She often repeatedly picks up and accidentally drops the same seed over and over again, and usually does not succeed in eatting it. Is this normal? I feel as though she is hardly getting any food!

- The guy I got her from was surprised when I said that she coos. He said usually only the males make sounds. What does this mean? She gives a series of simple coos, and they slowly get louder and she occationally picks her feet up one at a time towards the end. She usually does this after we leave (or out of her sight) after have been sitting by her or handling her. Is this a good coo or bad coo? What does it most likely mean?

- Is there a way to tell if she is really a 'she'? The breeder said she's a girl, but could there be a mistake?

I'd really appreciate if anyone could help me out  You guys all seem to be such pros I don't know who better to ask. Also, any tips or additional info would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

tsaurus said:


> Hello! Just a few questions...
> I just got an oriental frill from a breeder. She is already a few years old and has spent her life in an aviary, so although she isn't afraid of humans being around, she is definatly understandably nervous about being handled closely. I have tried to do as much research as I could about pigeons, but she is still my first pigeon and I have a bunch of beginner questions.
> 
> I am keeping her just as a pet and would like her to eventually be comfortable enough to be an affectionate loyal pet. I have tamed lovebirds in the past, but it has been a while and I know pigeons have their own unique qualities, habits, etc. So far she is fine with eating from my hand and perching upon my arm and shoulder, although she is still a bit skittish about the later two. I know it is simply a trust issue, and I promise to work hard in earning her confidence, but I would really appreciate any 'taming tips or tricks' to ease her along.
> ...


Tsaurus, welcome to Pigeon Talk and congratulations on your new pet. I just rescued 15 of these type birds a couple of months ago. 
Can you post a picture of your bird? There are two types of these birds as far as I know. One type has a "longer" beak than the other. There were two in my group that I rescued that had practically no beak at all. A member here took them and I"m sure she'll be on in a while and can explain more about them. 
As far as taming this one..........time, you'll just have to be patient and with you only haveing one bird, it should tame down fairly quickly. These are not high strung birds to begin with, so it shouldn't take long. 
Anyway, good luck and other will be along in a while to help you more. 
If you haven't seen it yet, there is thread on one of my babies. The first one I've raised. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=19172


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

*here's some pics...*










Here's my sweet little bird  Here she's using my comp and relaxing next to me. Thanks for the quick reply! I look foward to the new info


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

She's a doll baby. I raise racing pigeons and my Satinettes are the first "fancy" birds I've ever had. I just love them. So small and dainty. So, just hang out and read some of the threads. Some of the stories here will amaze you. Don't know where everyone is this morning........ LOL. But they'll be along soon.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

tsaurus said:


> Hello!
> *The guy I got her from was surprised when I said that she coos. He said usually only the males make sounds*. What does this mean? *She gives a series of simple coos, and they slowly get louder and she occationally picks her feet up one at a time towards the end. She usually does this after we leave (or out of her sight) after have been sitting by her or handling her. Is this a good coo or bad coo? What does it most likely mean?*
> - Is there a way to tell if she is really a 'she'? The breeder said she's a girl, but could there be a mistake?
> 
> I'd really appreciate if anyone could help me out  You guys all seem to be such pros I don't know who better to ask. Also, any tips or additional info would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!


Welcome to Pigeon Talk Tsaurus. 
What a beautiful little pij.  

It sounds like you *might* have a male. They will dance about & coo. The females are more quite, except mine when I'm checking their nests for eggs.  
If you find an egg, that will pretty much confirm it.  

Other will be along to offer their suggestions as well.

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a cutie!!!!!
I have two Sattinettes, very similar to yours. My female was wild when I got her, there was no way to catch her and handle her. She is living with my other birds in the bird room and has a mate, but became very tame in the meantime. I can pick her up, kiss her, handle her easily. She has a very sweet and laid back personality.
My point is, your sweetie, which is already quite tame from your description will tame even more with time and patience.
Did you ask the person whom you got her from if she ever had eggs? That would tell you if she is really a she.
Females can also coo even though generally they don't, but I had a couple who fooled me, I thought they were males.

My Satinnettes can eat pretty much all seeds with no problem. You will have to weight her at least every other day and see if she looses weight. If she does, we will have to think what could be wrong with her.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk

What a cutie-pie.

I have about 5 Oriental Frills and they are absolute doll babies, in fact Reti has one of the babies from one of my couples. He was raised with homing pigeons and is quite comfortable around them, in fact he thinks he is a homing pigeon.

They make excellent house-pets, they don't require much space and are absolutely the sweetest tamest birds.

If you get a mirror, put it in her cage and see how she reacts. If she starts to dance proudly and turn 360 degree's, and coo's loudly she may be a boy. If she doesn't react much, then she may be a she.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Your frill is a beauty.Looks to be fairly tame already. Just be patient, hand feed as much as possible, no fast moves when handling your bird. I have one pigeon who loves to sit on my knee when I'm on the computer, and chases me around the house when I'm on the move.
Daryl


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone! Wow I can't imagine 5 frills or even 15  I'd go crazy and love every moment of it  I'm glad to know frills have such good temperment, hopefully she'll be tame in no time. 

She seems to eat seeds easier from a bowl than my hand, maybe she's just too nervous? Still seems to have probs with the bigger seeds though.

So the females lay eggs even without a mate? (Yes I'm really new to this, sorry!) Does she do this on a routine basis? 

And yes, pigeonmama, she chases me around the house too! Although she won't let me approach her too close and pick her up when she's out. Hopefully she'll eventually trust me enough to let me.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

tsaurus said:


> So the females lay eggs even without a mate? (Yes I'm really new to this, sorry!) Does she do this on a routine basis?


Hi tsaurus,

If she falls "in love" with you she will lay eggs for you. She will lay eggs and incubate them until she gets bored and then start all over again.

I have a pet hen, and I don't pet her on her back anymore as it stimulates egg production. I usually just scratch her around the head and neck. She loves that without having to show me an egg, which is okay, but over-production of eggs can cause problems sometimes, including depleting the calcium reserves.


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

Intriguing! Thanks! If she gives me an egg I'll definately take it as a compliment


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Tsaurus,

What a cutie you have! Do you have a name...maybe one that would work for a male or female?

Welcome to the site and I'm sure we'll be hearing some wonderful updates as you and your lovely get to know each other! 

As for questions, ask away. Other than pictures as first choice, questions are our second and may sometimes share first place!

    

Shi


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, Your pigeon companion is BEAUTIFUL! 
I agree it already seems pretty tame, just keep trying, talk to and interact with it.

Food: I don't know a whole lot about the beaks and breeds. Mainly, just stuff I have read in post or online. I do know that my MP (Mookee Pigeon) can't or won't eat certain seeds. I've tried everything, including just feeding it for 3 days the things it wouldn't eat. Which made me feel like a terrible person. He doesn't eat the whole corn or any of the different peas and beans whole. He also won't eat peanuts or big black oil sunflowers seeds. 
He does eat the smaller seeds, safflower, different millets, other small seeds and black oil sunflower seeds. I also include crushed dog kibble to his diet and lettuce. I also crush the different peas and beans, it seems to help and he pecks at it.

-hilly


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

*Is my Pidge-Girl a Pidge-Boy??*

Thanks so much guys! Everyone's comments have made me a little more enlightened of the world of pidgies  

But now I have a dilema -- just now my pidge-girl (yes, that's her only name now, sadly, due to my lack of name creativity and the fact that i think it's a cute name already!), she followed me into the kitchen and flew to the top of one of my kitchen cabinets and cooed and cooed almost non stop for about 15 minutes while sorta walking around in circles and pecking by her feet.  This is the most "male-ish" behavior I have seen of 'her' yet.... usually she just coos for a short while while pretty much standing still, but this one looked a little more like a mating dance!

I did try putting a mirror by her yesterday, but she did not react much although it could've been she was distracted by other noises. 

Is she a he?  I guess we'll have to see...

-------

UPDATE: For some reason now whenever she's in that place --the top of the cabinets in the corner-- she immediately acts in that new manner. Now her coos sound different, and when I stood on the tabletop to be eye to eye with her, she faced me and lowered her chest down and made really soft, low noises...pause..then do the same thing again. I've never seen her do this before, and she only seems to do this in this certian place. 
I don't mean to make a bigger deal of this than it is, but I just really like to know if anyone knows what this behavior means? I'm REALLY curious. Thanks!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

tsaurus said:


> Thanks so much guys! Everyone's comments have made me a little more enlightened of the world of pidgies
> 
> But now I have a dilema -- just now my pidge-girl (yes, that's her only name now, sadly, due to my lack of name creativity and the fact that i think it's a cute name already!), she followed me into the kitchen and flew to the top of one of my kitchen cabinets and cooed and cooed almost non stop for about 15 minutes while sorta walking around in circles and pecking by her feet.  This is the most "male-ish" behavior I have seen of 'her' yet.... usually she just coos for a short while while pretty much standing still, but this one looked a little more like a mating dance!
> 
> ...


Well, I think you've got yourself a male and HE'S decided that the top of the cabinet would be a perfect place to lay eggs and raise a family, so I suggest you get up there right away and lay an egg for this poor bird.  
For real though..........it does sound more and more like a male bird. The male, after picking out a nesting spot, will lay low and call his mate and if she approves, they will build a nest and raise their babies there.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, I think you've got yourself a male and HE'S decided that the top of the cabinet would be a perfect place to lay eggs and raise a family, so I suggest you get up there right away and lay an egg for this poor bird.
> For real though..........it does sound more and more like a male bird. The male, after picking out a nesting spot, will lay low and call his mate and if she approves, they will build a nest and raise their babies there.


Well, Tsaurus, I think Renee is correct. I, too, think you have a male pij. Guess you'll have to change the name to "Pidge-Boy?!"   

My Squeaks does that same squatting position and makes the same sounds when he's in "mate" mode. After I scratch around his head, he'll stand, spread his tail feathers and strut around and then come back for more!

I have a nest basket and a wooden egg for him. When he's in "daddy" mode, he'll sit on his egg 24/7 if I let him! I have to take him out of his home, sometimes basket and all, put his food dish in a kitty litter box so he can jump in and eat, than make sure he poops. After all this, he'll head back to his basket and resume his "duties."  

Squeaks cannot fly so he has the "run" of the apartment.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I am probably the world's worst on figuring out sexes. I will mention though that we recently brought a little hen in the house because she had laid an egg that had blood on one end. I know that is not that uncommon but it was enough to cause concern. This is one of our little C-House babies so is dear to our hearts.

We cleaned up her bottom and put her in a cage for the night - just to keep an eye on her. I went in to check on her and out of the blue this little girl "rushed" me . Most folks know what I'm talking about - they get a distance from you then spread their tail feathers and slightly open their wings and run at you. She then started going in circles, cooing the entire time. 

If I had not seen the egg for myself, I would have sworn this was a male.

We kept her in until she laid the second egg and have moved her back into the aviary. We sure enjoyed her visit though. Every time we spoke, she talked right back.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I am probably the world's worst on figuring out sexes. I will mention though that we recently brought a little hen in the house because she had laid an egg that had blood on one end. I know that is not that uncommon but it was enough to cause concern. *This is one of our little C-House babies so is dear to our hearts.*
> We cleaned up her bottom and put her in a cage for the night - just to keep an eye on her. I went in to check on her and out of the blue this little girl "rushed" me . Most folks know what I'm talking about - they get a distance from you then spread their tail feathers and slightly open their wings and run at you. She then started going in circles, cooing the entire time.
> 
> If I had not seen the egg for myself, I would have sworn this was a male.
> ...


NOW, you know the danger of Crack! You can end with a bird who has "identity" issues!

Sure wish that little one all the best, Maggie!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I am probably the world's worst on figuring out sexes. I will mention though that we recently brought a little hen in the house because she had laid an egg that had blood on one end. I know that is not that uncommon but it was enough to cause concern. This is one of our little C-House babies so is dear to our hearts.
> 
> We cleaned up her bottom and put her in a cage for the night - just to keep an eye on her. I went in to check on her and out of the blue this little girl "rushed" me . Most folks know what I'm talking about - they get a distance from you then spread their tail feathers and slightly open their wings and run at you. She then started going in circles, cooing the entire time.
> 
> ...


Maggie, you are absolutely correct. I've mentioned the story of Hey-zle, the bird that Cricket got. She did the same thing to me. Was shipped to races in a basket full of "boy birds" until she laid an egg one day!!  
So, they CAN fool you, BUT, I've never had a bird that was a "girl" that I THOUGHT was a "boy" sit in a corner and do the cooing thing. 
It seems that the "boys" that are really "girls" are very dramatic about the way they tell you they "like" you.......such as dragging tail and charging at you. 
So, although it's still possible that this bird is a Lady........I think it's a little Man.......


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, lol, your reason for editing looked like one of Roxtar's.  I had to read the explanation 3 times because I got confused too!

Shi, I think she will be just fine. Her "husband" started fussing at her just as soon as we put her back in the aviary, asking her why she had skipped out on him. We made a notch in one of her tail feathers to be able to identify her later on so she won't be released with the others - just too tame. Of course, we'll keep her husband too.


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, I think you've got yourself a male and HE'S decided that the top of the cabinet would be a perfect place to lay eggs and raise a family, so I suggest you get up there right away and lay an egg for this poor bird.


*DIES LAUGHING* Wow so seems although my sweet little 'girl' has actually been hitting on me this whole time??  THanks so much everyone, without you guys I would be so clueless to everything, such as forever insulting the "manliness" of my poor pidge! haha 

Well, just as I'd take an egg as a compliment, I guess it's a good thing he wants me as a mate?  It's wierd though that the breeder had him in the hen house and everything...wouldn't it be obvious after a while because he'd be chasing all the hens around? Hmm..unless like a few of you said, my bird IS really a girl, and just a little er....butch? lol 

So now, two more questions:
1. I noticed sometimes he sorta nibbles at my hands, pants, and nose and often twitches his wings while doing so. He twitched the same way last night on the cabinet. So is this nibbling a sign of affection too? I thought he was just curious about me.

2. So should I really eventually "lay an egg"?  And if so...will he really go so dutifully into daddy-mode that he will need to be taken care of like Mr.Squeeks??


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

tsaurus said:


> *DIES LAUGHING* Wow so seems although my sweet little 'girl' has actually been hitting on me this whole time??  THanks so much everyone, without you guys I would be so clueless to everything, such as forever insulting the "manliness" of my poor pidge! haha
> 
> Well, just as I'd take an egg as a compliment, I guess it's a good thing he wants me as a mate?  It's wierd though that the breeder had him in the hen house and everything...wouldn't it be obvious after a while because he'd be chasing all the hens around? Hmm..unless like a few of you said, my bird IS really a girl, and just a little er....butch? lol
> 
> ...


Actually, you could give him an egg (wooden or plastic) and a nest basket or bowl.

I just happened to notice that once Squeaks found the egg in his basket, he possessed it! Before the egg, he tried his best to "turn and move" the rounded white end of a table leg I had, thinking it was an egg!

Oh, I don't take care of him when he's in daddy mode. Actually, that's a rather QUIET time for me. No doing many paper changes in his home, no having to reassure him that, yes, I'm STILL his mate, not having people ask me on the phone, "what IS that noise?" when Squeaks is doing his mate coo close by!

I worried that the bird would have trouble walking from sitting so much...NOT. In daddy mode, he just likes to sit and protect his "nest" egg!

(Only) sometime, I wish I could get him a mate, but it would have to be a very special bird. Only Cindy's Rae Charles comes to mind: a) because she's a hen, b) because she's blind and c) she would be mostly confined to her cage, AWAY from my cats!


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

Mr Squeaks, you just opened my eyes to something...I think Winnie goes into daddy mode even without an egg. He gets in these moods sometimes where no matter what goes on he will just sit in his cage, with the door open, in his little nest (which is like a mini dog bed made for rats) for days, leaving occasionally to poop and eat and drink and such..and looks like a fat little jaba the hut all squaty and proud. I should really get a picture of it. He doesn't move or anything unless you get a little too close to is cage. Funniest thing in the world, the damn door is open and he refuses to come out. 

Hes still confusing me about this mate thing though. Brodie has been with us for over a month now and he HATES her. Shes realized now not to even try to interract with him, she knows he will just chase and peck her tail feathers. He had this stuffed elephant that he used to cover in stollen jewelry and ticket stubs or pens or lanyards or anything else he manages to sneak away when no one is looking. I figured he looked at that as a mate...should I take it away and hide it so he is forced to talk to Brodie? 

Sorry to come in someone else's thread with my question, I just was reminded of it when Squeaks mentioned the daddy mode thing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jacobsshygrl said:


> Mr Squeaks, you just opened my eyes to something...I think Winnie goes into daddy mode even without an egg. He gets in these moods sometimes where no matter what goes on he will just sit in his cage, with the door open, in his little nest (which is like a mini dog bed made for rats) for days, leaving occasionally to poop and eat and drink and such..and looks like a fat little jaba the hut all squaty and proud. I should really get a picture of it. He doesn't move or anything unless you get a little too close to is cage. Funniest thing in the world, the damn door is open and he refuses to come out.
> 
> Hes still confusing me about this mate thing though. Brodie has been with us for over a month now and he HATES her. Shes realized now not to even try to interract with him, she knows he will just chase and peck her tail feathers. He had this stuffed elephant that he used to cover in stollen jewelry and ticket stubs or pens or lanyards or anything else he manages to sneak away when no one is looking. I figured he looked at that as a mate...should I take it away and hide it so he is forced to talk to Brodie?
> 
> Sorry to come in someone else's thread with my question, I just was reminded of it when Squeaks mentioned the daddy mode thing.


Well, the subject IS about matings and such... 

Yep, that's JUST the way Squeaks acts! He even has the NERVE to attack me when I try to remove him from his nest AND when I put him back home EVEN if he's still sitting in his basket! Doesn't want to come out - doesn't want to go back! Spoiled rotten bird!

Mmm, don't know what to tell you about taking away his elephant. I don't think I would, but others need to comment. Other members also have birds who are fixated on their stuffed toys!

Brodie and Winnie may just not be compatible or may be 2 males w/territory issues. May take time...looks like you're gonna be practicing a LOT of patience! LOL


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> I just happened to notice that once Squeaks found the egg in his basket, he possessed it! Before the egg, he tried his best to "turn and move" the rounded white end of a table leg I had, thinking it was an egg!
> 
> Oh, I don't take care of him when he's in daddy mode. Actually, that's a rather QUIET time for me. No doing many paper changes in his home, no having to reassure him that, yes, I'm STILL his mate, not having people ask me on the phone, "what IS that noise?" when Squeaks is doing his mate coo close by!
> 
> I worried that the bird would have trouble walking from sitting so much...NOT. In daddy mode, he just likes to sit and protect his "nest" egg!


LOL about the table leg thing...that's hilariously adorable! Interesting...so very interesting and educational  I got my pidge a little basket bowl nest today and put some cut up paper strips inside. He's out and about right now, but I'll see if he reacts any once he gets back inside the cage. Then probably tomorrow I'll go see if any petstores carry fake eggs. 

So they don't mind that the eggs never turn into anything more? Obviously not I see, but I feel like i'm leading him on!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

tsaurus said:


> LOL about the table leg thing...that's hilariously adorable! Interesting...so very interesting and educational  I got my pidge a little basket bowl nest today and put some cut up paper strips inside. He's out and about right now, but I'll see if he reacts any once he gets back inside the cage. Then probably tomorrow I'll go see if any petstores carry fake eggs.
> 
> So they don't mind that the eggs never turn into anything more? Obviously not I see, but I feel like i'm leading him on!



Mr. Squeaks is ALWAYS teaching me something! Right now, he's in "daddy" mode. He sits on his egg IN his basket for hours at a time. When I have him out of his home, I place the basket under the table where his home sits. He's free to eat (he jumps in the litter box for his bowl of food and snack), poop and wander around as he see fit.

Well, I had just shredded some paper and decided to place a handful beside his basket. Last time I looked the paper was all gone! Gave him more...all gone. When he FINALLY decided to stretch his legs, there were all these shredded pieces - on top of his egg - in his basket. Couldn't help it, I laughed soooo hard!

Will have to try other materials now!


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> Mr. Squeaks is ALWAYS teaching me something! Right now, he's in "daddy" mode. He sits on his egg IN his basket for hours at a time. When I have him out of his home, I place the basket under the table where his home sits. He's free to eat (he jumps in the litter box for his bowl of food and snack), poop and wander around as he see fit.
> 
> Well, I had just shredded some paper and decided to place a handful beside his basket. Last time I looked the paper was all gone! Gave him more...all gone. When he FINALLY decided to stretch his legs, there were all these shredded pieces - on top of his egg - in his basket. Couldn't help it, I laughed soooo hard!
> 
> Will have to try other materials now!


AHAHAHAHAHHAAHAA i would LOVE to see a pic of that...along with the expression on his (and your) face!


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

*Pidgie Video*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6g8M2iBNIg

If anyone's interested, here's a vid of my pidge that I just uploaded of him cooing, courting and enjoying being pet


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

That was a great video, and he seems to really love the attention...so cute. One of my pigeons (yes folks, Tooter ) would just as well rip my hands to shreads before allowing me to pet him. Your video was cute and your Oriental Frill is beautiful.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Shades of Mr. Squeaks in "mate" mode, Tsaurus!!  

That's _exactly_ how Squeaks acts and sounds! He will even sit in the kitchen corner cooing away until I pay attention!

That is one cute video!  

Looks like your little one and Scooter would make a great pair if they weren't both males!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a great video! I really enjoyed seeing you and your gorgeous pigeon interacting.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is a cool video. I've posted a link to one of my birds that I thought maybe was a male, but she's not. You can see how she acts and how agressive she is. At the time the video was made she was just a youngster, but she's a breeder for us now and she still acts the same way. She comes off the nest of eggs OR babies to attack me when I go in her pen and if she's not sitting on the nest, she meets me at the door and attacks my feet. She's ruthless..........or so she thinks....... I really should get a video of her now. She's actually quite funny but when she attacks and I leave, she makes this little grunt and climbs back on the nest like......."there, guess I showed her"...........
PS: Sleepy is the one in the box. She's a couple of minutes into the video.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1_o9wMLvCk


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone!

Lovebirds, she's so hilarious  She's got a cool pattern, almost like a tux! Yup, she really "showed" you!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great video, Renee! You certainly got given your share of "pigeontude"  

Terry


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

*A Poopy Question...*

Hello! Anyone still here? I have just one more question... (since you guys insist you love them!)

It's about poop. You all know how much pigeons poop and how frequent. I noticed that my pidge barely has any droppings in his cage for the amount of time he spends in there while I'm at work. Right when I come home and let him out, he makes HUGE poopies, as if he's been holding them in all day and waiting for me to get home?? (thanks, pidge  ) lol... so anyone else understand this? And is this healthy? THanks!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have several pidgies that won't poop in their cages. They keep their house (cage) clean.
Then I have a few that will poop only in the cage.
Like people some can be cleaner than others.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That sounds like a well trained pidgy in my book, I hope he doesn't have to wait too long for you to come home.


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

*One more..*

One more question just came up...

Just now pidge started 'wigging out' -- preening furiously all over his entire body as if something was annoying him. He's been doing this off an on for the past half hour or so. 

I of course hopped on the comp as soon as it happened and read up on bird mites and such; I checked his feathers and don't see anything though. Plus I don't understand how he could have only gotten them now since he is always in the house. Could it be dry skin, or skin irritation? I noticed that when he preens, a lot of flakes and white stuff fall down and I thought this was normal but is it? What should I do? Thanks guys


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Have you tried giving him a bath? When Squeaks was shedding flakes, I asked my Vet about it and he said to give him more baths. Seems to work. He will also, at times, do furious preening. I even checked his feathers with a jeweler's loup...nothing. 

Squeaks either takes a bath in a kitty litter box OR I put him in the shower (even sometimes with me...NO soap, though). He loves BOTH! His "shedding" isn't all the time...

Treesa is the one with excellent suggestions for diet supplementation to promote good skin and feather health...

Your little guy(?) is such a doll! What a cutie!

HUGS and SCRITCHES


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I think it is a nervous thing. I have some birds they do that furious preening, especially when I give them attention. I know for sure they have no mites and they don't do it all the time.

Reti


----------

